# Most aggressive mantis?



## captainmerkin (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi I have heard that the "devil mantis" Idiolamantis Diabolicum? (cant remember exactly so correct me if im wrong) is the most aggressive mantis there is, any truth in this?

Also are there any suppliers for this breed in the united kingdom as the place I work is possibly interested in obtaining some to breed and perhaps use as exhibit creatures.


----------



## Jwonni (Apr 4, 2007)

aggressive to a fly maybe but to my understanding these are more interested in flying prey and are not hugely interested in each other when younger or in taking large non flying items, however i hear people all the time saying chinese are aggressive to each other pretty much from birth and its usually african or chinese ones when pictures are shown of other things being eaten (fish, mice, lizards etc)


----------



## wuwu (Apr 4, 2007)

african mantids are one of the most aggressive mantids in the hobby, and easy to obtain.


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

A gravid african mantis female will eat anything she can hold onto. Also very aggressive.


----------



## skinnylegs (Apr 4, 2007)

> A gravid african mantis female will eat anything she can hold onto. Also very aggressive.


i second that motian.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmm, now I'm getting interested. Are they aggressive enough to try to eat your finger?


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

> Hmm, now I'm getting interested. Are they aggressive enough to try to eat your finger?


I've had them strike at me while nearby.


----------



## sean (Apr 4, 2007)

i agree... gravid african females are the most agressive mantids ive come across.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 5, 2007)

I would go for either _Cilnia humeralis_ or _Popa_ spp.. They are both very eager feeders. _C. humeralis_ will tackle locusts and 'roaches that are too big for most mantids.


----------



## padkison (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll put in a plug for P. agrionina (African Budwing) for being aggressive eaters too.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 5, 2007)

My vote is with Perry, especially after seeing the photos and breeding them for many geenrations. Never failed to impress!


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 5, 2007)

> My vote is with Perry, especially after seeing the photos and breeding them for many geenrations. Never failed to impress!


sorry which ones are Perry? sounds like a person to me!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 6, 2007)

> > My vote is with Perry, especially after seeing the photos and breeding them for many geenrations. Never failed to impress!
> 
> 
> sorry which ones are Perry? sounds like a person to me!


 :lol: Sorry i meant mantis species which Perry suggested. Budwing mantis. I have neevr heard of a species name Perry!


----------



## Christian (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi.

If you define "aggressive" by prey size, I can add L1 _Idolomantis_ to the list. The older ones are rather cautious with prey size, but L1 are able to catch pinky and sometimes even blue bottle flies, which are much larger than the larva itself. According to the hunter-prey relation, these little ones are the most impressive I ever saw. Later, they get more specialized on airborne prey and become by far weaker compared to body size.

Regards,

Christian


----------

